
Global Map of the Local #1 Song (playable) - pmcollins
https://pudding.cool/2018/01/music-map/
======
panchicore3
looks like went viral or something?

Page displays as today: "SORRY!. This project ran up a bill with Mapbox for a
few thousand dollars (which powers the maps). We've taken down the project
until we can figure out how to make it financially viable."

